# Share your bar set-up



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

We normally have a small bar set up with punch and some spirit mixers. Last year we had the spirits in apocothary type bottles with labels with different names that corresponded to shot/drink recipes I had put in a menu type thing.
This year, not using our apocothary bottles and would love some ideas on how others display their liquor bottles and barware.
Plus I'm nosey and love looking at everyones displays! 

Our 2009 bar
View attachment 17955


Our 2010 bar
View attachment 17953

View attachment 17954


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are awesome displays, rosella! Last year was our first party. It was BYOB so I didn't have a whole lot to set up. The first pic is a spiked witch's brew that I made (in the cauldron) along with some bottles of soda. The second pic is the station for caramel apple shots. I didn't put as much thought into mine as you did, but here it is.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

We always have a BYOB but I do have a station set up for Bloody Mary's.....I have all the ingredients sat out so everyone can make it to their liking and the tomato juice is pouring out of Chucky's mouth @ the "Blood Bar"........


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

That was with the trial run of water.....lol


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

We decided against a full liquor bar last year since things got pretty our of hand the party before that and stuck with wine and beer this last time which we put in the coffin cooler and had toe tags that we pre-printed creative deaths on. All you had to do was write your name on it and hang it on your bottle or glass. People had fun asking each other how they died.


----------



## clu (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a link to an album that has a few pics of our bar from last year. The pics aren't that great and it's before we stocked them, but the bar got a lot of comments at the party.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.101648729857088.3746.100000358842649&l=83a5d4d56b&type=1..


.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

2207 Harry Potter theme, 'verita serum' (aka Patron shots) in glowing shot glasses, had punch on the food table as well, and beer in a cooler on the back porch. This was 'Potions Class' (lit and unlit versions)



















2010 My version of the much more stylish coffin cooler that Witchful Thinking made. Unfortunately no pics of it _actually_ in action, but we lined with plastic, filled with ice and glow sticks (that was a nice touch, looked awesome) and then filled with beer, soda, etc. We even put the punch bowl in it, buried in the ice up to the rim. Cups, napkins and opener at the foot of the coffin on a table. It was the best "bar" we've ever had, everybody loved it. We plan on using it again. Maybe this year I'll remember to take a pic  Oh, and I covered the saw horses with black fabric, looked much better.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Love your bar setup MHooch! Your coffin bar is fantastic - much more gothic and fitting than mine for sure! I can't wait to see pictures of it in action this year


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone's bars are wonderfully wicked!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

great pics everyone!! love those coffin coolers

can't wait to see more *hint hint* lol


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

these are wonderful!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is my bar in it's earliest stage


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

clu said:


> Here is a link to an album that has a few pics of our bar from last year. The pics aren't that great and it's before we stocked them, but the bar got a lot of comments at the party.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.101648729857088.3746.100000358842649&l=83a5d4d56b&type=1..
> 
> ...


omg, clue, those are just SICK! and where did you get a casket to turn into a couch? Soooo cool. (I hope it wasn't used, lol)


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

No we all want a casket couch!!!!! Great bars everyone. We used to provide all the top shelf items you could want. Add three kids into your budget over night (custody of brother-in-laws three kids) and the 2 grand bill for the spirits is out the window. What kind of mixers do you all use? I am a simple crown and coke kind of guy, so I am clueless to the mixers needed. Sorry for hijacking the thread. GREAT BARS everyone, but I do not have pictures of my bar. I will this year. 

Dave S
Island Bound


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

gooosehunter said:


> No we all want a casket couch!!!!! Great bars everyone. We used to provide all the top shelf items you could want. Add three kids into your budget over night (custody of brother-in-laws three kids) and the 2 grand bill for the spirits is out the window. What kind of mixers do you all use? I am a simple crown and coke kind of guy, so I am clueless to the mixers needed. Sorry for hijacking the thread. GREAT BARS everyone, but I do not have pictures of my bar. I will this year.
> 
> Dave S
> Island Bound


hijack schmischmack
in the past we have had vodka and sodas juice in stuff nothin to special


----------



## ghostesshostess (Aug 19, 2010)

Love a good wine buffet


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

great set ups- love the glowing effects people are using. 

gooosehunter- we're on a budget as well (tho not for such good reasons as yours) so with the booze we pick a few spirits that most people generally like (we like vodka, sour apple and rasperberry, blue cuaraco, butterscotch schnapps, tequila and midori) then find cocktail/shot or create our own using those same ingrediants. Make a variety of drinks with just small variantions of the main drink.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Wicked Weekend, love your setup. How did you do the lighting? I'd love to recreate that. Is it just one blacklight or more?


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Wicked Weekend, love your setup. How did you do the lighting? I'd love to recreate that. Is it just one blacklight or more?


it is 2 28' blacklights with a custom made clear acrylic shelf from kegworks.com.


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

We won't have our bar set up until we have our party on the 29th, but I've started buying beer and some liquor. For beer I've mostly focused on Pumpkin ales because they get harder to find after September. We are planning on doing spiced/spiked cider upstairs, where people can add either rum(Sailor Jerry or Kraken) or Jack Daniels or Midnight Moon apple pie moonshine whiskey. Downstairs we are doing a Gothic Punch in a 3 tiered flowing fountain. For beer we are going to put them in color coded keg buckets. Purple will have hard cider, lambics, and some other sweet drinks. Black will have things like Ales, like Stone, Rogue Dead Guy, and other halloween themed beers like White Rascal and Hobgoblin. Orange will be pumpkin beers of course. I plan on making a big trip for the rest about the week before the party, but here is what I've picked up so far.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

^^ quite a stash you have there. starting our booze buy this weekend- lets hope it last ill the party hehe.


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

*My bar and shot block*

I love everyone's ideas, they look great!! We always have a couple of kegs, cans or bottles of whatever donated beer we can get, some type of witches brew(punch), bottles of wine and an ice shot block with lots of liquor. Here are some pics from various years:


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I especially love the "morning after" pics!!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Some of you might like this lighted bar sign from party city. I've seen it in stores, but it's also available online. We're using it for our bar display this year. The picture doesn't show it correctly, but it's a metal box with a light inside of it. I'd say it's about 9'' by 5''.

http://www.partycity.com/product/pick+your+poison+bar+sign+12in.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&from=Search&navSet=bar+sign


----------

